# ATO: Tips to help get your BAS right



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/GST-and-excise/Tips-to-help-get-your-BAS-right/
[HEADING=2]Tips to help get your BAS right[/HEADING]

*12 April 2021*

When completing your next business activity statement (BAS), remember:


Keep accurate and complete records of all sales, fees, expenses, wages and other business costs.
Use our Record keeping evaluation tool to help you assess how well you're keeping your business records.
Only lodge one BAS for each period. If your form has been replaced, you should use the replacement form and not the original.
If you lodge electronically, there's no need to send us the paper form.
Only complete fields that apply to you. If you have nothing to report, enter zero.
Make sure that you have entered the figures for your obligations at the correct label.
Enter whole dollar amounts - leave cents out and don't round up to the next dollar.
Lodge online and you may get an extra two weeks to to lodge and pay your BAS.
Registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you.
Remember, if you've made a mistake you can revise or fix the mistake on your next BAS.

*Next step:*


How to lodge your BAS
*Find out about:*


BAS and GST tips
Record keeping evaluation tool
Two-week lodgment concession
Fixing BAS mistakes or making adjustments


----------

